# Possumburg's Picture Thread



## possumburg (Sep 1, 2010)

I had no T's a month ago now here is my collection!
Grammostola rosea "Queen" My first!





Aphonopelma hentzi










Avicularia metallica




















Avicularia avicularia















Hysterocrates gigas










Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## Redneck (Sep 1, 2010)

That sure is a cute little irminia..  Glad I will be able to watch it grow..


----------



## Redneck (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh.. Your rosea is not eating because its in heavy premolt.. Notice the black on its rump? :}


----------



## possumburg (Sep 1, 2010)

Redneck said:


> That sure is a cute little irminia..  Glad I will be able to watch it grow..


Man you surprised the heck out of me with that! I have already started planning for when transfer time comes. I gotta be prepared for that little speed demon!


----------



## possumburg (Sep 1, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Oh.. Your rosea is not eating because its in heavy premolt.. Notice the black on its rump? :}


That explains it lol. I thought the whole rump turned dark before they molted (I'm still learning)  . Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 1, 2010)

Joey, +1 on those new additions! I had a great time looking around with you and Tommy yesterday. Hopefully our next field trip will be productive as well. :wall:

Terry


----------



## Redneck (Sep 1, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Man you surprised the heck out of me with that! I have already started planning for when transfer time comes. I gotta be prepared for that little speed demon!


LoL.. I wasnt planning on it.. But I figured I am fixxing to get an egg sac from my girl one day.. What the heck.. Right?  

The transfer wont my that much of a task.. They are really not that bad.. You can get use to his/her speed as she grows.. Just make sure you do the transfer in an open area.. That way.. If it does dart off.. You have plenty of space to catch it & it wont be running loose in the house with the new kiddo.. 


possumburg said:


> That explains it lol. I thought the whole rump turned dark before they molted (I'm still learning)  . Thanks for the heads up!


The whole rump probably is dark.. You just cant see it all due to the urticating hairs that are covering it.. You notice at the front of her rump nearest the carapace.. Its the area that is dark.. Im not saying she will molt anytime soon.. Im just saying dont offer her anymore food.> She wont take it until she molts.. Which.. IME.. Wont be to terribly long from now.. But nothing I can really say with a garuntee.. 


Terry D said:


> Joey, +1 on those new additions! I had a great time looking around with you and Tommy yesterday. Hopefully our next field trip will be productive as well. :wall:
> 
> Terry


Was a good trip..  Hope we find something really interesting next time.. Though.. I really enjoyed seeing those wolfs with an egg sac.. That was really neat..


----------



## possumburg (Sep 1, 2010)

Forgot my hentzi! I added 'em though!


----------



## possumburg (Sep 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]enz_2xbjM2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terry D (Sep 1, 2010)

Joey, They're fattening up nicely! :clap:

Terry


----------



## possumburg (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok got the video working in case anyone tried to see it while I was in noob mode :?


----------



## Terry D (Sep 1, 2010)

Wham!!!


----------



## LasidoraGT (Sep 1, 2010)

That A.metallica is so cute and fuzzy


----------



## possumburg (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spook*

Here's a couple of better pics of my smaller A. hentzi "Spook"


----------



## possumburg (Sep 7, 2010)

*New Additions!*

Terry D picked these up for me today even though I told him he didn't have to. He is a really awesome guy, glad to call him a friend!

Up first a very plump Acanthoscurria geniculata who is going to be put on a diet.





And another Aphonopelma hentzi, these are fast becoming my favorite Ts!
















Again thanks Terry you da MAN bro!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 7, 2010)

*You're certainly welcome!*

Joey, Don't forget. You've got one of these li'l pulchras coming at you soon as well. Actually, I feel I'm still too far ahead after this awesome little camera you gave me . 

Yep, that's one huge genic. The guy I got her from just tossed in 8-10 crickets a week to feed her with an occasional break. She definitely does need a diet and hasn't molted in over a year. Fully stretched out she's 6.5" at least. Her opisthosoma's larger than a golfball. She'll make a nice display spider not to mention being ready to breed once she molts. Maybe we can go halves on a mm.


----------



## possumburg (Sep 7, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Joey, Don't forget. You've got one of these li'l pulchras coming at you soon as well. Actually, I feel I'm still too far ahead after this awesome little camera you gave me .
> 
> Yep, that's one huge genic. The guy I got her from just tossed in 8-10 crickets a week to feed her with an occasional break. She definitely does need a diet and hasn't molted in over a year. Fully stretched out she's 6.5" at least. Her opisthosoma's larger than a golfball. She'll make a nice display spider not to mention being ready to breed once she molts. Maybe we can go halves on a mm.


Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## possumburg (Sep 9, 2010)

A. hentzi "Fillmore" chow time!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow! That li'l guy's puttin the weight on!! I was kinda worried about it the day we found it. Right on! 

T


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice pics!!!:razz:


----------



## possumburg (Sep 9, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Wow! That li'l guy's puttin the weight on!! I was kinda worried about it the day we found it. Right on!
> 
> T


Yeah he/she settled in very nicely. I would have to say it is currently my favorite.


----------



## possumburg (Sep 9, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Nice pics!!!:razz:


Thanks!


----------



## possumburg (Sep 11, 2010)

*New Ts!!*

First up Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





Also got a Maraca cabocla will get pics up asap. It is tiny so I gotta try to get some good ones.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 11, 2010)

Joey, Great new pickups! I've been tempted to get a GBB but so far haven't been bitten by the "mini-t" bug- latter in ref to M cabocla. I need to scoot down to Coushatta and have a look sometime. Keep us updated. 

Terry

A good name for the GBB would be Pennywise.


----------



## possumburg (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is the Maraca cabocla. Can't wait til it starts putting on color!


----------



## possumburg (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I'm gonna name the cabocla Talon


----------



## possumburg (Sep 24, 2010)

*New additions!*

Got a new shipment in today!
*Grammostola pulchripes*






*Pterinochilus chordatus*






*The freebies!

Psalmopoeus irminia*






*Avicularia avicularia*


----------



## possumburg (Sep 24, 2010)

*G pulchripes molted!!*

So I have had this spider for like 5 hours now and it just became my first molt! Only took one pic so as not to cause too much stress.


----------



## sharpfang (Sep 24, 2010)

*I like....*

......The G. Rosea  Nice Pix! - Jason


----------



## possumburg (Sep 24, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> ......The G. Rosea  Nice Pix! - Jason


Thanks! She was my first so I'll always have a place in my heart for her!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 24, 2010)

Joey, Congrats on yer first molt! It's prob a good thing it didn't shuck in transit . Nice new additions .

Terry


----------



## possumburg (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Terry. Now one of my H. gigas slings is molting! 2 molts in less than 48 hours, and I got a whole bunch more that are in need of a molt, so this could be quite an interesting week


----------



## possumburg (Sep 27, 2010)

*Another molt!*

One of my H. gigas slings molted the other night, and he grew quite a bit. Probably can't tell how much from this pic, but here he/she is.


----------



## possumburg (Sep 29, 2010)

A couple shots of my P irminia during and after molt. Didn't get many good ones, but here ya go. Looks like it is showing adult coloration too! And I kinda wanted to try to sex it but the darn thing is munching on the molt as I type this, so probably not gonna happen


----------



## Redneck (Sep 29, 2010)

Great shot Joey! I miss seeing my little irminia.. That little booger has done gone & hid... Atleast my female is out and about most of the time..


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2010)

possumburg said:


> A couple shots of my P irminia during and after molt. Didn't get many good ones, but here ya go. Looks like it is showing adult coloration too! And I kinda wanted to try to sex it but the darn thing is munching on the molt as I type this, so probably not gonna happen


I absolutely love this shot. that is really amazing! Keep it up!


----------



## possumburg (Sep 29, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Great shot Joey! I miss seeing my little irminia.. That little booger has done gone & hid... Atleast my female is out and about most of the time..


Thanks! This one truthfully is only out like this because I rehoused it a couple weeks ago. Before that it was webbed up completely underground to where I couldn't even get a glimpse of it. So I put less substrate in when I moved it 


Ariel said:


> I absolutely love this shot. that is really amazing! Keep it up!


Thanks! I will definitely keep it up!


----------



## possumburg (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a fairly good shot showing the new colors!


----------



## possumburg (Sep 30, 2010)

Irminia in all his/her glory!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 30, 2010)

*Great pics!*

Joey, As always, OUTSTANDING SHOTS! :clap:

Terry

p.s. Can't wait to see what that monster mf geniculata's gonna look like after hers .


----------



## possumburg (Sep 30, 2010)

She is sitting on a mat of webbing right now so hopefully it won't be long


----------



## possumburg (Sep 30, 2010)

*Any chance of someone sexing it?*


----------



## possumburg (Oct 1, 2010)

*A geniculata*

My big female geniculata molted, and I got this shot. Even her toes look scary! lol More to come!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 1, 2010)

Joey, Glad to hear she finally did. Was she done by the time you got home? :clap:

Terry


----------



## possumburg (Oct 1, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Joey, Glad to hear she finally did. Was she done by the time you got home? :clap:
> 
> Terry


Yeah. She is flipped over and doing great!


----------



## possumburg (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's is a pic of the A geniculata, she is beautiful after her molt! 






And one of my A metallicas finally molted. Hopefully the other 3 will soon!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 4, 2010)

Joey, She still gotta l'il bump, eh? :clap::clap: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## possumburg (Oct 6, 2010)

Better pic of the A metallica that molted. Still waiting on the others to shed.


----------



## possumburg (Oct 11, 2010)

Got bored tonight and decided it was time for some new pics!
Up first my Green Bottle Blue, molted about a week ago. Not the best pic but he was being difficult. Even kicked a few hairs at me 






My G pulchripes






And my P chordatus "Cinco" named for his 5 legs


----------



## possumburg (Oct 17, 2010)

Just thought I'd share, I am buying a new Canon T2i next week! Be prepared for LOTS of pics


----------



## possumburg (Oct 21, 2010)

*New additions!*

Had to borrow my brother's camera to get these but here they are
Brachypelma emilia. Can't wait to see the colors when it gets bigger!





2 Brachypelma vagans










And a Pterinochilus murinus. Been dying to get one of these. Now all I need is a lugardi and I'll have all 3. One of the LPS has a lugardi for $11, thinking about picking it up if they still have it.


----------



## possumburg (Oct 26, 2010)

*New Camera!*

Been playing with the new camera. Here's a few that came out good.
A geniculata 






Green Bottle Blue






A hentzi "Fillmore"


----------



## Terry D (Oct 26, 2010)

Joey, Woohoo! :clap: So you finally got it..... and some outstandingly crisp pics as well!! :worship::worship:

Looks like it might be time to change Fillmore's name.........to Eatmore Grubbs. 



Terry


----------



## possumburg (Oct 26, 2010)

H gigas #2 molted unexpectedly!
Here he/she is munching the molt lol


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazing spiders! That A. geniculata is just.....:drool:


----------



## possumburg (Oct 30, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Amazing spiders! That A. geniculata is just.....:drool:


Thanks! She is definitely one of my favs! Still trying to decide if I want to take the plunge and breed her. :wall:


----------



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Thanks! She is definitely one of my favs! Still trying to decide if I want to take the plunge and breed her. :wall:


Ummm.... *Yes!* I need some A. genic babies! ;P I would be more than happy to come over & help you out when it comes to breeding her..  Its a rush! Your like.. "Am I going to be fast enough to save the male if I need to?!" 

You should really breed her though..

Just think.. If you do.. You can sell the babies.. Then turn around & use that money to invest in other critters.. Or.. Trade them for other critters.. 

I bred for experiance & to get other critters without actually having to spend my money on them.. 

BTW.. Great pictures.. Im going to have to get a better camera.. Or.. Have you teach me how to use this dang Canon mom has..  I just dont understand how to adjust it.. I have read how to.. I just dont understand it.. Its like all gibberish to me.. 

P.S. Let me know when your ready to let go of that genic..


----------



## possumburg (Nov 3, 2010)

Rehoused the 2 H gigas and figured I better get some pics before they burrow out of sight lol These little guys are awesome!
Here's the one that just molted a few days ago





And here's another of the one that molted first


----------



## Redneck (Nov 3, 2010)

Joey... Great shots.. Glad to see the little gigas slings are doing good! The pokies will be here Thursday..


----------



## possumburg (Nov 3, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Joey... Great shots.. Glad to see the little gigas slings are doing good! The pokies will be here Thursday..


Awesome! 
Yeah these 2 are voracious eaters lol, dig some really elaborate tunnels too. Can't wait to see what they do with a bigger container!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 3, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Awesome!
> Yeah these 2 are voracious eaters lol, dig some really elaborate tunnels too. Can't wait to see what they do with a bigger container!


Get ready for 5 different exit holes in the burrows.. If it spooks & runs.. Keep an eye on them all!


----------



## possumburg (Nov 3, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Get ready for 5 different exit holes in the burrows.. If it spooks & runs.. Keep an eye on them all!


LOL! They had 3 exits just in the little containers they were in. Now they have a lot more room!


----------

